# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Austinite's "Feel Good" Stack - 2 supplements per day, feel good all day.

## austinite

*Introduction*

We all want to feel good, right? The reality is, we're always looking for something that will give us a "boost" of energy. Well, we really need to stop doing this. Frankly, anything that really and truly gives you a sudden boost can be dangerous as well; especially with prolonged use. This is why the majority are disappointed and say "This product didn't do anything for me". We have to remember that products that actually work safely, require some time to compound into your system. We also have to remember that it's human nature to get used to a feeling and want more, because we assume it's not working. 

*Purpose of this Stack*

This stack will help clear your mind and rid your of those groggy feelings. Instead of working on a metabolism boost or a testosterone "jolt", we'll be focusing on the brain. Stimulating the right hormones in the brain is a surefire way to relieve many stressors. A chain reaction that will result in a better overall well being, if you will. It is absolutely imperative that you do not expect a rush of something to come through your body. That's not what this stack is about. 

It shouldn't take too long to make you feel better. The compounds I've chosen for you are fairly quick acting, but still require a little time for your system to develop the "goodness" they provide. Generally, you can expect to begin to feel better in as little as a week. You can use this stack on or off cycle. Timing is actually pretty important with some of these compounds so be sure to follow the stack as much as possible. 

At one point I was down, feeling nervous and isolated. This is not uncommon for folks who cycle steroids due to the fluctuating hormonal imbalances. One minute was on top of the world, another minute I don't even want to go to the gym. Not a good way to lead your life. With these supplements, I was able to clear my mind, feel at ease and have a much better outlook. I've mentioned these in my supplement thread, however, I want to go into a bit more detail here and provide some timing related info. 

*The "Feel Good" Stack Ingredients*

_L-Tryptophan_

This is by far, one of my favorite supplements. To understand the compound, you need to know the journey this compound takes once you swallow that pill. I'll be discussing the conversions below. 

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*TRYPTOPHAN* ► *5-HTP* ► *Serotonin* ► *NAS* ► *Melatonin*
*Tryptamine*↲*
**--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*
**Tryptophan Intake:**
*Prior to conversion. L-Tryptophan reduces serotonin reuptake (SRU) by blocking receptor sites. You see, it's not all about the serotonin levels, it's also about reuptake. If your SRU is high, there won't be much left behind for you to enjoy. So imagine there is a pool of water for you to swim in, but there is a hole in the bottom of the pool, draining the water fast. If we can block that hole, we can enjoy swimming longer. That's what happens when you block receptor sites so that you reduce SRU. Do not supplement with 5-HTP directly so we don't skip this important step. Now Tryptophan converts to 5-HTP with no notable degradation...

*5-HTP Conversion:*
5-Hydroxytryptophan (5-HTP) is the product of Tryptophan that leads to N-Acetylserotonin (NAS). The is really the most important part of 5-HTP. It's as far as you can go "legally" with supplements into this conversion process (exception of melatonin). This conversion amplifies what Tryptophan just did by blocking SRU. But without the original blockage, the effects are weakened. Now it converts to NAS...

*NAS Conversion:*
N-Acetylserotonin (NAS) is where time of day comes into play. This stage of the compound decides whether we stay at Serotonin, or continue the journey and convert to Melatonin. While melatonin has its uses, we do not want melatonin for this stack. It makes you sleepy. I'm sure you've heard of it being used as a sleep aid. But our goal is to have a good day, which will lead to a good night. You certainly don't want to be sleepy during the day. You see, your body has what's called a Circadian clock. This clock, identifies many things in your body that would indicate day, or night. It knows when you're tired, when you're most energetic, etc... This a 24 hour span that maintains a specific rhythm within your system. If your clock is indicating night time, it will convert what remains of serotonin into Melatonin. This is why we do not take Tryptophan at night. In my experience, Tryptophan intake at night causes very vivid and disturbing nightmares. It never fails and I can replicate the event any time. 

*Serotonin Conversion:*
Hooray! We have arrived at the goodness. This is the result we're looking for. So now the "pool" described above is getting filled, all while the leaking hole is blocked. So not only did you seal the hole earlier, but you have more serotonin to enjoy. Serotonin deficiency (or very high reuptake) are associated with depression, stress, sleeping disorders and even anxiety attacks. Serotonin levels are important to manage as they provide stimulation to the central nervous system by transmitting nerve impulses throughout. 

Since the final potential conversion is Melatonin, I'll skip that as we've discussed it above. It's just a sleep aid.

*Tryptamine Conversion:*
As you see in the chart above, Tryptamine is branched off into a separate metabolic pathway. So this occurred prior to 5-HTP conversion. Another reason NOT to supplement with 5-HTP directly. This one is the one that regulates your 'clock' mentioned above. So without it, NAS will have no idea what to do. A whole ton of neurotransmitters are dependant on Tryptamine for their activation and function. Without it, we're pretty much screwed. Tryptophan will put the petal to the metal with tryptamine. 

There are more branched metabolic pathways. For example Indole and Indoxyl, however, my knowledge is very limited and research has been a tough task with these two. They certainly have some nitrogen retention benefits. 

_L-Theanine_

This is another one of my favorite amino acids. As a matter of fact, I carry this supplement with me everywhere. I take it all day, I absolutely love it. You don't really have to take it all day, I'll make supplementation easier for you in this protocol as you'll see at the end of the article. 

Imagine for a second that you had a remote control in your hand. You turn the TV on and the volume is super loud! You press the 'volume down' button until the volume is reasonable and not annoyingly loud. This is what Theanine does. When your body becomes overly excited in a negative way, theanine is the 'volume down' button. For example, if someone is driving like a madman, normally you'd get pretty fired up. L-theanine will bring those stressing emotions down to a manageable level, and things like that won't bother you so much. Attenuate your frustrations with this outstanding amino acid. 

The great thing about the calming effects of L-Theanine, is that it is not like a sedative. It will not make you sleepy, it will not make you tired. It just calms you down. It takes about 1 hour after intake for theanine to arrive at the brain. It stimulates with a peak at around the 2.5 hour mark and remains elevated for about 5 to 6 hours. This is the reason I use it all day, but you really don't have to in the presence of Tryptophan, because it makes up for a whole lot. And yes, Oral intake of theanine has been studied and proven to cross the blood brain barrier with no issues. 

*Alpha 1 Wave boost:*
Waves in the brain can be used to determine your state of mind. Alpha waves are directly involved in your emotions and mostly notable when you're in a relaxed or calm state of mind. L-theanine has been proven to have a very positive effect on your Alpha 1 wave by increasing the size of the wave. The larger the wave the calmer/more relaxed you are. This occurrence is noted to happen within an hour of theanine supplementation. 

*GABA Boost:*
I'm sure you've heard me mention GABA in the past. This chemical is very important for your state of health. It's involved in many areas such as energy levels, sleep quality, sexual performance, memory, bone quality, endurance and more. But GABA, unless supplemented heavily, has a hard time crossing the blood brain barrier. Not really the case when L-theanine is around to help it. The way it works is complex, but keep in mind that this is a vital step as you not only benefit directly from theanine, but it also acts as an amplifier for other benefiting compounds in your system. 

*Memory Boost:*
This is very important to me and has proven many many times to be very effective. After supplementing with L-theanine regularly, you'll probably converse with others and they'll say thing to the effect of "How the heck did you know that"? Simple, a good memory. Studies have proven this as well, where subjects demonstrated a shorter delay in recognition. It works, and it's the best amino acid for memory purposes. 

*How Much and When To Use This Stack*

*L-Tryptophan* - 1,000 mg in the morning, and 500 mg around lunchtime. (You may increase second dose to 1000 mg later)
*L-Theanine* - 400mg in the morning, and 400 mg around lunchtime. 

As far as L-theanine, you can supplement with more if need be. It wouldn't hurt to take a 3rd dose. If you do, just take 200mg so that you stay at 1,000 mg for the day. There's really no need to use any more than that. It's really important to note something here... After a short while, you might get used to the feeling. There's no need to increase your doses too much. As mentioned in the beginning of this article, it's human nature to be greedy, and want more. Don't bother. Excessive doses will not lead to better results. 

*FINAL NOTE:*

DO NOT ASK ME IF IT WOULD BE MORE EFFECTIVE TO TAKE OTHER COMPOUNDS. IF YOU TAKE OTHER COMPOUNDS (FOR THE PURPOSE OF BOOSTING THIS STACK) IT WOULD NOT BE MY STACK. I DON'T WANT TO DEAL WITH QUESTIONS REGARDING OTHER COMPOUNDS USED TO BOOST THIS STACK. MY STACK IS TRIED, TESTED AND PROVEN TO WORK AT THESE DOSES IN A SAFE AND EFFECTIVE MANNER. IF YOU WANT RESULTS LIKE MINE, DO NOT VARY FROM IT. AND YES, IT IS OK TO TAKE THESE WITH WHATEVER ELSE YOU'RE TAKING. JUST FOLLOW MY TIMING AND DO NOT ASK ME HOW TO BOOST THIS STACK. 

YOU WILL NOT FEEL JOLTS, JITTERS OR WHATEVER. THERE ARE NO SIGNS TO LOOK FOR OTHER THAN FEELING BETTER AFTER USE. DO NOT CONTACT ME AND DO NOT ASK ME WHY YOU DON'T 'FEEL' ANYTHING.* I WILL NOT ANSWER PRIVATE MESSAGES REGARDING THIS STACK. POST QUESTIONS HERE*.

Have a powerful day,

~ _Austniite_

----------


## dmelniko

Nice write up, started my TRT on nebido a week ago got some mood swings mostly feeling more positive than before but still some days are a bit depressing with no reason at all. 

Might the stack work for me until my T levels and T administration frequencies are leveled out?

----------


## austinite

> Nice write up, started my TRT on nebido a week ago got some mood swings mostly feeling more positive than before but still some days are a bit depressing with no reason at all. 
> 
> Might the stack work for me until my T levels and T administration frequencies are leveled out?


Sure it will. Give it a go.

----------


## dmelniko

> Sure it will. Give it a go.


Well can only hurt my wallet I guess just placed a order for both from NOW, but surely a better route to try than the AD stuff my GP wanted to prescribe me :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> Well can only hurt my wallet I guess just placed a order for both from NOW, but surely a better route to try than the AD stuff my GP wanted to prescribe me


lol. True. I hope you feel better buddy. Keep me posted.

----------


## Rida5d

Don't we all need such stack in those tough days.
Thnx austinite for the post.

----------


## t-dogg

> Sure it will. Give it a go.


I was going to pm you. You should try noopept. Amazing stuff.

----------


## austinite

> I was going to pm you. You should try noopept. Amazing stuff.


Already did, does nothing for me  :Smilie:

----------


## t-dogg

> Already did, does nothing for me


Nothing at all.

----------


## austinite

> Nothing at all.


lol, nothing. It's in the "NO RESULTS" drawer with a ton of Trenbolone vials.

----------


## austinite

> Don't we all need such stack in those tough days.
> Thnx austinite for the post.


Ain't that the truth!

----------


## kelkel

But wait, how can I boost that stack again? Did I miss that part?

----------


## profboy

I found you! lol

awesome info, as usual...couldn't have found this at a better time  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> I found you! lol
> 
> awesome info, as usual...couldn't have found this at a better time


Thanks man. Good to see you here  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> But wait, how can I boost that stack again? Did I miss that part?


You're naturally boosted!

----------


## rotty2

Bought some l-tryptophan and l-theanine, the tryptophan has had a positive impact since day one, hard to tell with the theanine though because I am only on day two.

----------


## austinite

> Bought some l-tryptophan and l-theanine, the tryptophan has had a positive impact since day one, hard to tell with the theanine though because I am only on day two.


Good to hear, rotty.

----------


## profboy

Just like to say, I get phenomenal sleep with this stack as well. 

Also, i have been consistently having 3 or 4 different dreams a night since starting this stack a little more than a week ago. Not sure if that means I enter REM more though?

----------


## austinite

> Just like to say, I get phenomenal sleep with this stack as well. 
> 
> Also, i have been consistently having 3 or 4 different dreams a night since starting this stack a little more than a week ago. Not sure if that means I enter REM more though?


Man, that is good news. There isn't much I can think of that's better for the body than good rest. That's certainly REM. 

Good work, profboy.

----------


## MuscleInk

Another informative write up!

----------


## profboy

One more thing i forgot to add, I have always been more of a shy person and always had some sort of social anxiety but things that used to bother me or make me nervous just don't anymore, and it only gets better each day. Something I've seen only after starting this protocol. 

A+ from me buddy, thanks.

----------


## Rusty11

Are you taking these in capsule form? I didn't find powders on amazon.

----------


## austinite

> Are you taking these in capsule form? I didn't find powders on amazon.


Theanine is capsuled because I carry it around. tryptophan is powder.

----------


## Rusty11

Ok. If I find both in powdered form, do you see a problem with taking first dose a.m. and second dose around 4p.m. I don't want to bring it to work. Or, do you feel (I already know your answer) that purchasing capsules instead of powder will possibly be less effective? Thanks, bud.

----------


## austinite

> Ok. If I find both in powdered form, do you see a problem with taking first dose a.m. and second dose around 4p.m. I don't want to bring it to work. Or, do you feel (I already know your answer) that purchasing capsules instead of powder will possibly be less effective? Thanks, bud.


No, shouldn't be an issue. But L-theanine is too short lived for that stretch. Also be sure to keep tryptophan at least 4 hours or more away from sleep so it doesn't convert. It can cause nightmares.

----------


## Rusty11

Thanks. I'll do some looking around...

----------


## kelkel

> Theanine is capsuled because I carry it around. tryptophan is powder.


Got to be one big supplement satchel you got going!

----------


## austinite

> Got to be one big supplement satchel you got going!


lol. I have a bunch of random stuff at work for convenience. But theanine stays with me  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

I was thinking of the "satchel" scene from Hangover!

----------


## austinite

> I was thinking of the "satchel" scene from Hangover!


aaaaahhhaha. Nice.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## C3RB3RUS

wow. this gets cut and pasted to an excel file of mine. awesome post.

hey Austinite, i got bloods done! just thought i'd mention that.

http://forums.steroid.com/%2A%2Aconf...eal-juice.html

i know the last part of my title is idiotic. yea i didn't need that last dumbass part. i think i forgot where i was. i was talking about fruit juice. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlz5f77k8s0

----------


## austinite

^ Thanks man.

----------


## jwh7699

Any complications with taking this and your fat loss stack?

Thanks!!

----------


## austinite

Nope.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How many nickels for this stack? Had such a crappy day...wonder just how happy this will make me!!!!

----------


## austinite

Depends On where you buy it. Amazon is cheap.

----------


## jwh7699

How many hours do you recommend between 1st and 2nd dose?

----------


## austinite

> How many hours do you recommend between 1st and 2nd dose?


doesn't matter. Morning and lunch. So for me that's 7 am and 11 am.

----------


## j2048b

i got to ask:

wont this stack make u more groggy and tired with the gaba and tryptophan? im kind of confused how it can make one feel great when 2 of the main items are used for sleep?

also i suffer from migraines and am a vet w disability rating for them, i once took 5-htp and i had the worst migraine of my life to date... so i do wonder if this converting to 5-htp will have any effects on my with migraines?

who do u recommend to purchase these 2 thru? got to ask, because i may give them a go and see how i respond in light of the migraines...

----------


## austinite

> i got to ask:
> 
> wont this stack make u more groggy and tired with the gaba and tryptophan? im kind of confused how it can make one feel great when 2 of the main items are used for sleep?
> 
> also i suffer from migraines and am a vet w disability rating for them, i once took 5-htp and i had the worst migraine of my life to date... so i do wonder if this converting to 5-htp will have any effects on my with migraines?
> 
> who do u recommend to purchase these 2 thru? got to ask, because i may give them a go and see how i respond in light of the migraines...


Read it again. Please pay close attention to the details I outlined. Note the timing. You don't convert to melatonin at night. 

If you can't take 5-htp without headaches, this stack is certainly not for you. This isnt a magic cure for everyone. It can and will work for most. 

Thanks for your services.

----------


## Pete75

Why to take so many supplements? I always start my day with raw chocolate + green tea and I get these in natural form + 1200 active ingredients which really improve my brain functionality... Just add some super foods to your daily diet and you will be amazed what that does to you (cacao, clorella, spirulina, manuka honey etc..) and you do not need to worry about absorption of these synthetic stuff.

----------


## austinite

> Why to take so many supplements? I always start my day with raw chocolate + green tea and I get these in natural form + 1200 active ingredients which really improve my brain functionality... Just add some super foods to your daily diet and you will be amazed what that does to you (cacao, clorella, spirulina, manuka honey etc..) and you do not need to worry about absorption of these synthetic stuff.


lol, so should we close the supplement section down? Or maybe we should just close the forum and change it into a diet forum...

----------


## hawk14dl

Should receive this stack just in time for my road trip/ vacation with the in laws. 

A few questions if I may..

With the possibility of conversion to melatonin,would it be advisable to wait until the sun is out before taking the tryptophan? (My theory here is absence of light is what triggers melatonin production). Also, I currently take melatonin on occasion to help with sleeplessness, would it no longer be necessary or would it be ill advised to continue the melatonin? I only take 1mg if that matters.

----------


## Black Beard

> Why to take so many supplements? I always start my day with raw chocolate + green tea and I get these in natural form + 1200 active ingredients which really improve my brain functionality... Just add some super foods to your daily diet and you will be amazed what that does to you (cacao, clorella, spirulina, manuka honey etc..) and you do not need to worry about absorption of these synthetic stuff.


I agree green tea is increadible, but it's the L-theanine and caffeine doing most of the work. You're right, eff the supplements. I'm trashing all of them.

----------


## austinite

> Should receive this stack just in time for my road trip/ vacation with the in laws. 
> 
> A few questions if I may..
> 
> With the possibility of conversion to melatonin,would it be advisable to wait until the sun is out before taking the tryptophan? (My theory here is absence of light is what triggers melatonin production). Also, I currently take melatonin on occasion to help with sleeplessness, would it no longer be necessary or would it be ill advised to continue the melatonin? I only take 1mg if that matters.


No. Your clock is what determines conversion. If it's morning and you woke up recently, you won't convert. Only later in the day (whatever that is for you) when your body starts to go into rest mode will it convert. 




> I agree green tea is increadible, but it's the L-theanine and caffeine doing most of the work. You're right, eff the supplements. I'm trashing all of them.


If you're so anti supplements ,why bother posting in this section?

----------


## hawk14dl

Awesome thanks

----------


## Black Beard

> No. Your clock is what determines conversion. If it's morning and you woke up recently, you won't convert. Only later in the day (whatever that is for you) when your body starts to go into rest mode will it convert. 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're so anti supplements ,why bother posting in this section?


I was being sarcastic, i love supplements  :Smilie:

----------


## gmantheman

I can see this stack relaxing your mind and making you calm, but wouldn't it make you sleepy as well?

----------


## Black Beard

L-theanine's calm is completely non-drowsy. I have no experience with tryptophan

----------


## austinite

> I can see this stack relaxing your mind and making you calm, but wouldn't it make you sleepy as well?


No. Not if you follow the protocol suggested.

----------


## hawk14dl

My stuff should be in the mailbox when I get home. Just in time, I'm leaving for a road trip with my daughter and a puppy.I'll need the calming effects for sure. I'll post up tomorrow how it goes.

----------


## gmantheman

I never knew about the NAS conversion. I always thought L-Tryptophan should be taken later in the day too wind down.

----------


## hawk14dl

Just wanted to check in. Due to weather my supplements did not show up before my trip . I was bummed. started the stack the dayi got home (last thurs) and I can tell a difference. It's hard to explain, I feel very mellow. things that would normally get me fired up just seem to roll off my back. It's very nice. I've also started noticing dreams for the first time in years. Very vivid. It may be noted that I also supplement 1mg of melatonin at bedtime, I know that changes the stack, just wanted to share my experience.

----------


## Narkissos

> Why to take so many supplements? I always start my day with *raw chocolate + green tea* and I get these in natural form + 1200 active ingredients which really improve my brain functionality... Just add some super foods to your daily diet and you will be amazed what that does to you (*cacao, clorella, spirulina, manuka honey* etc..) and you do not need to worry about absorption of these synthetic stuff.


The cost of all of those v.s. a couple bucks for two supplements.

Supplements win hands down.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

My stress level has reached a new ALL TIME high and expect will remain for several months. I can feel the cortisol levels rising and just started Vitamin C to address. I will need something more. Girly is normally strong and calm but feeling overwhelmed. I expect my mood will diminish bc of the stress. 

Before I order, are you buying L-Tryptophan @ 500 mg each and L-Theanine @ 400mg each pill. Amazon, now foods? Thanks.

----------


## austinite

> My stress level has reached a new ALL TIME high and expect will remain for several months. I can feel the cortisol levels rising and just started Vitamin C to address. I will need something more. Girly is normally strong and calm but feeling overwhelmed. I expect my mood will diminish bc of the stress. 
> 
> Before I order, are you buying L-Tryptophan @ 500 mg each and L-Theanine @ 400mg each pill. Amazon, now foods? Thanks.


I do the 1 gram Tryptophan and 200mg theanine. Now foods is good, I also use Jarrow.

----------


## hawk14dl

I'm using the 500 tryp and 200 theanine. Now brand. seems to work for me

----------


## Cuz

Thanks man. Appreciate the link up here. Gonna check and see if I can get ahold of this stuff where I'm at may have to order online.

----------


## austinite

> Thanks man. Appreciate the link up here. Gonna check and see if I can get ahold of this stuff where I'm at may have to order online.


Best of luck pal.

----------


## slfmade

Should be getting my powders in any day now. I was researching a bit about this to see if my wife could take it while breastfeeding and I started reading about the EMS outbreak thought to be associated with L - TRYPTOPHAN in the late 80's/early 90's. I'm sure in your research you must have ran across this. From the little bit of reading I did, it seems this was due to the manufacturing process of one manufacturer and the FDA banned L - TRYPTOPHAN because of this. It wasn't until the early 2000's that the FDA finally started allowing it back into the US as a dietary supplement. My question is...since there's really no government oversight of dietary supplements, are we certain that this problem is fixed and how can we be sure?

----------


## austinite

> Should be getting my powders in any day now. I was researching a bit about this to see if my wife could take it while breastfeeding and I started reading about the EMS outbreak thought to be associated with L - TRYPTOPHAN in the late 80's/early 90's. I'm sure in your research you must have ran across this. From the little bit of reading I did, it seems this was due to the manufacturing process of one manufacturer and the FDA banned L - TRYPTOPHAN because of this. It wasn't until the early 2000's that the FDA finally started allowing it back into the US as a dietary supplement. My question is...since there's really no government oversight of dietary supplements, are we certain that this problem is fixed and how can we be sure?


Yeah that was an old Chinese manufacturer from decades ago. It no longer exists.

----------


## slfmade

> Yeah that was an old Chinese manufacturer from decades ago. It no longer exists.


Good Deal. Thanks

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

I've been using the caffeine/L-Theanine stack ever since I've gotten into nootropics.

I loved L-Theanine before, but stacking 500mg with each dose of my EC stack has made me appreciate it soooo much more. It cuts out the jittery, handshaking, over-stimulated, racing thoughts of the stack and gives me incredible focus almost akin to Adderal. 

Also, you've sold me on Tryptophan, I've ordered some up and will try it in place of 5-HTP.

----------


## slfmade

Would there be in issues with taking this and noopept?

----------


## austinite

^ Probably best to avoid that.

----------


## slfmade

> ^ Probably best to avoid that.


Care to explain why? I trust your judgement but like to know how things work.

----------


## tarmyg

Any difference taking this between men and women?

----------


## slfmade

So my plan was to start capping this today and when I started I found quickly that it was pain in my ass. Both powders especially the theanine were fine yet fluffy and clumpy (for lack of a better description lol) I had to tamp it 4-5 times and it overall sucked. So I thought I would take my first dose by just dumping the powders in my mouth and taking a drink of water. Afterwards, I immediately when back to capping. LOL just finished.

----------


## xraytech

Hey Aust, great article!! Can these products be purchased at local vitamin shop??

----------


## clayduray

Giving this a go, inbetween jobs and in an up and down relationship so definitely could use some natural stress management.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Any difference taking this between men and women?


Haven't tried this....yet

----------


## austinite

> Hey Aust, great article!! Can these products be purchased at local vitamin shop??


Yes, sure.

----------


## Rusty11

Hey austinite...I was ordering a couple of things on amazon and thought I'd finally give these a go. I read your OP. If I missed this info, sorry...does it matter if I take these with a meal? Any issues with taking it with my morning dose of zinc/copper? Thanks, bud.

----------


## austinite

> Hey austinite...I was ordering a couple of things on amazon and thought I'd finally give these a go. I read your OP. If I missed this info, sorry...does it matter if I take these with a meal? Any issues with taking it with my morning dose of zinc/copper? Thanks, bud.


should work, but no food is preferred. As mentioned in the OP, you can use zinc and copper.

----------


## Rusty11

Thanks. Will take it on an empty stomach. Obviously, missed that part in your OP.

----------


## Maximus_Gluteus

Awesome and informative article! Thanks for sharing this! Will surely try this stack!

I can say from my experience is that L-theanine (from green tea) has a very calming effect, which I found out by accident a few months ago after drinking very concentrated green tea for my workout. At the time, I was going through a lot of stress in life, and long story short, the tea made me focused, relaxed, and got rid of all my negative thoughts in my head, and I felt everything will be fine  :Smilie: . I felt very confident, but not in a cocky way - it was confidence in a very friendly and sociable way.

Anyway, thank you autinite for this wonderful article!

----------


## j2048b

Alrighty austinite got a q'

I work a swing shift from 3pm-1130 pm, 

So how would i do these supplements according to my schedule so im not tired at nifht while at work?

Right now i use melatonan mixed w l-theanine but got some l-theanine the other day as a stand alone!

----------


## austinite

Supplements work based on your Circadian clock, as mentioned in the article. You would merely adjust timing accordingly. Find out what your "Morning" is and start your protocol. 

I don't understand what the melatonin is for. This stack isn't an immediate sleep aid. It should help bring you to a state where sleep isn't difficult.

----------


## j2048b

> Supplements work based on your Circadian clock, as mentioned in the article. You would merely adjust timing accordingly. Find out what your "Morning" is and start your protocol. I don't understand what the melatonin is for. This stack isn't an immediate sleep aid. It should help bring you to a state where sleep isn't difficult.


The melatonin is because i was having panic attacks and the doc recommended i get the combo... 

Now i have just the l-theanine and need to buy the trypto and see how it goes!

Thanks for the reply, i usually start my mornings at 7-8 am....

----------


## Vicpowa

Hi austinite,

I ordered your feel good stack and i'm on it now for 2 weeks. I've done some
Research and i have read that it is not so good to take l-tryptophan without l-tyrosine because of some imbalance. Correct me if i am wrong but l-tryptophan= serotonin and l-tyrosine = dopamine . Right ? So i have read that supplementing with serotonin will lead to dopamine defiencies in long term because they compete each other for absorbtion? If you have the time could you clarify these things for me ? Thanks.

Sorry for my crappy english!

----------


## austinite

> Hi austinite,
> 
> I ordered your feel good stack and i'm on it now for 2 weeks. I've done some
> Research and i have read that it is not so good to take l-tryptophan without l-tyrosine because of some imbalance. Correct me if i am wrong but l-tryptophan= serotonin and l-tyrosine = dopamine . Right ? So i have read that supplementing with serotonin will lead to dopamine defiencies in long term because they compete each other for absorbtion? If you have the time could you clarify these things for me ? Thanks.
> 
> Sorry for my crappy english!


No. You can absolutely take it without Tyrosine, in fact, I would avoid tyrosine.

----------


## j2048b

Man I will tell u what austinite! L-THEANINE IS AMAZING! I was given xanax a few weeks ago and used it a few times for what the docs said where panic attacks, which is hard to believe and I replaced it with l-theanine and have felt awesome while on it!!

A bit reluctant to use the tryptophan just yet until I speak to the doc to see if I'm having issues with serotonin uptake or re uptake or low or what, but once I do find out I'll see if the tryptophan works as u have described....

----------


## jsam

Would it be ok to use this stack along your fat burning one?

----------


## j2048b

> Man I will tell u what austinite! L-THEANINE IS AMAZING! I was given xanax a few weeks ago and used it a few times for what the docs said where panic attacks, which is hard to believe and I replaced it with l-theanine and have felt awesome while on it!!
> 
> A bit reluctant to use the tryptophan just yet until I speak to the doc to see if I'm having issues with serotonin uptake or re uptake or low or what, but once I do find out I'll see if the tryptophan works as u have described....


all i got to say is WOW! since l-theanine is more like GABA, or at least mimics it in the brain, ive been almost a full week OFF xanax, and feeling awesome!! gotta try the tryptophan and see how it works, allthough ive read a lot of mixing caffeine in with the l-theanine for a great effect as well....

----------


## austinite

> Would it be ok to use this stack along your fat burning one?


Shouldn't use anything with the fat loss stack.

----------


## TheRedGinger

> Any complications with taking this and your fat loss stack?
> Thanks!!





> Nope.





> Would it be ok to use this stack along your fat burning one?





> Shouldn't use anything with the fat loss stack.


Is this sarcasm since it has already been asked on page 1 of the thread? Not being an asshole, just curious on the contradiction. Really appreciate all your posts/research that you contribute here.

----------


## austinite

> Is this sarcasm since it has already been asked on page 1 of the thread? Not being an asshole, just curious on the contradiction. Really appreciate all your posts/research that you contribute here.


One asked if there is complications. There are none. No adverse reactions. The other asked if you _should_ take it alongside the fat-loss stack. The answer is no, if you change my stack, it wouldn't be my stack and I won't support it. 

Make sense to you now?

----------


## Doctimus

Just wanted to share my results:

I have only been on this for just over a week, but I have noticed more motivation to get things done most specifically at work. I also have felt like my memory has improved. Remembering to do things, or finish tasks at work as well as in my personal life. These aren't exactly the effects I was expecting since the description had different mood related effects. I'm typically a pretty laid back person so I can see why I wouldn't really be much calmer since I am pretty low stress anyway.

Is this a placebo, or would you say these are within the norm?

----------


## austinite

> Just wanted to share my results:
> 
> I have only been on this for just over a week, but I have noticed more motivation to get things done most specifically at work. I also have felt like my memory has improved. Remembering to do things, or finish tasks at work as well as in my personal life. These aren't exactly the effects I was expecting since the description had different mood related effects. I'm typically a pretty laid back person so I can see why I wouldn't really be much calmer since I am pretty low stress anyway.
> 
> Is this a placebo, or would you say these are within the norm?


There are many benefits but your results are not placebo. The overall effect will impact many areas of your lifestyle and can be interpreted in many different ways. For some it is lowering anxiety levels. For others, it may work for the betterment of their relationships and in your case, you seem to be benefiting from improved memory and attention to details/tasks. 

Good to hear your results and thank you for sharing. This combo works really well for me as well.

----------


## Doctimus

> There are many benefits but your results are not placebo. The overall effect will impact many areas of your lifestyle and can be interpreted in many different ways. For some it is lowering anxiety levels. For others, it may work for the betterment of their relationships and in your case, you seem to be benefiting from improved memory and attention to details/tasks. 
> 
> Good to hear your results and thank you for sharing. This combo works really well for me as well.


Glad to hear it. I really appreciate you posting this, as well as all of your other informative posts as I've learned a great deal from you.

----------


## austinite

> Glad to hear it. I really appreciate you posting this, as well as all of your other informative posts as I've learned a great deal from you.


thanks for the kind words. 

Enjoy and have a powerful day.

----------


## j2048b

Austinite:

Is there a point of diminishing return in regard to taking the L-theanine? I ask because ive used this over the last month or so in place of xanax as they both cross the gaba barrier as u described, and it seems like my memory has not been that great, almost to the point where im absentminded at times....and just have an empty mind at times....but at 1000 mlgs if not a bit more daily, it does replace my xanax, which is amazing, not sure if i can use tryptophan, due to migraines and needing that xanax feel in order to slow down my thinking and reduce panic attacks.... So what would ur take be on these questions?

----------


## austinite

Everyone is different. Any supplement should be halted for some period at some point.

----------


## j2048b

> Everyone is different. Any supplement should be halted for some period at some point.


Ok cool sounds good

----------


## jimmyinkedup

How can I boost this stack ;-)
Bump.....

----------


## Deal Me In

Can these be combined and capped into one pill taken twice a day? I haven't bought the powder yet so I don't know if volume is a problem. Will the recommended doses fit in a size 0 cap?

----------


## austinite

^ Yes. And yes (if you don't buy junk with fillers)

----------


## Swoleroid

Since this stack messes with serotonin levels and reduces stress and anxiety, could it be concluded that it could help with a better sex drive? Possibly even lasting a good bit longer I might add?  :Shrug:

----------


## Splifton

Not to sound like I'm begging, but I look forward to reading more posts from you. It's rare to see someone else who also understands the magnitude of our essential amino acids. I've taken L-tryptophan for quite a while now and I feel nothing compares to it's effectiveness.

----------


## austinite

> Since this stack messes with serotonin levels and reduces stress and anxiety, could it be concluded that it could help with a better sex drive? Possibly even lasting a good bit longer I might add?


Anything is possible. I would not take this and expect that outcome tho.

----------


## Splifton

> Since this stack messes with serotonin levels and reduces stress and anxiety, could it be concluded that it could help with a better sex drive? Possibly even lasting a good bit longer I might add?


Improving sexual desire at the neurobiological level is more complicated than simply increasing serotonergic related activities. Dopamine and norepinephrine are heavily involved as well considering they all rely on the 5-HT receptor family. (5-HTR2C)

----------


## tempest818

So i was scurrying around in this section of the forums and came across this post. Its too early to say that this stack eased my depression...which ive come to agree lately that i definitely suffer from to a certain extent, but today seemed very mellow...and i didnt have to fight off and repress any memories. I usually like to use these things before or during lifting to black out n go into rage and workout hard...but today i couldnt tap into it as much. It was a good day and whether it was placebo or not, thank you for this write up.

----------


## wolves42

I'm going to try and run this supplement stack. I've been experience Chronic Dizziness since April, 2015. Nothing has really helped other than SAMe and 5HTP seems to knock down the dizziness where it's more bearable to feel a little more normal. The neurologist I've been seeing had me do so many tests from brain MRI to neck MRI and vestibular rehab therapy but nothing is curing me from the dizziness. He wrote me a referral to the Minnesota Mayo Clinic for it. I'm hoping maybe this stack will help if it is because of a serotonin type of issue or not.

----------


## tempest818

Wow again i took the stack. Woke up feeling down again...bad memories, angry, and found myself lost in thought again. Took the stack, here i am an hour or so later feeling relaxed and happy and like nothing that has happened matters as much anymore. Still interested if its placebo, or maybe the caffeine i had earlier makes me jittery and energetic...but i feel good. I havent felt good in a while.

----------


## Tpowered

Thank you, I am definitely going to give this a try..

----------


## j2048b

> I'm going to try and run this supplement stack. I've been experience Chronic Dizziness since April, 2015. Nothing has really helped other than SAMe and 5HTP seems to knock down the dizziness where it's more bearable to feel a little more normal. The neurologist I've been seeing had me do so many tests from brain MRI to neck MRI and vestibular rehab therapy but nothing is curing me from the dizziness. He wrote me a referral to the Minnesota Mayo Clinic for it. I'm hoping maybe this stack will help if it is because of a serotonin type of issue or not.


holy crap i had the same thing happen to me, only to the left side of my head and body, it sucked, found out thru my ENT that i had a crystal broken off in my ear canal, and it had to take time to dissolve...might go the ent route and request an audio test? mine took 2 hrs and the mri with contrast and without, when they did with contrast is when they found the crystal in a different place than was supposed to be and concluded it had broken and was not able to be put back with eply maneuvers and a few others....

----------


## Splifton

Hey Austinite is it alright if I send you a P.M concerning this topic? (L-tryptophan specifically) I did a while ago, but I'm sure you get bombarded by them so I thought I might try one more time.

----------


## Splifton

Can you please point me to the information about L-tryptophan expressing a serotonin reuptake inhibition on our SERT? I'm honestly clueless on finding the literary jargon explaining this activity. Not saying it's wrong, but I'm really interested in learning more as my original understanding was the complete opposite... 

Thank you!!

----------


## hellomycognomen

I had to stop taking L-Theanine after one month daily use. 

It definitely works in giving you a calm mind, however I stopped because I noticed I was not as quick witted as before. I felt like my mind was not as sharp and fast.

For me a fast mind is more important than a calm mind.

----------


## spykemalo

Not asking if i "should" take this next to anything.
Just want to check for safety.

I'm taking your fat loss stack. And pretty soon will be taking caffeineXtheanine once it arrives. (100mgx200mg, respectively). 
Would you see any potential problems with adding L-tryptophan to the mix?

Probably a better question would be if you would see any potential problems coming up by taking the caffeineXtheanine while on the fat burning stack to begin with?
And even then, with the dosages of the caffeineXtheanine that I'll be getting, for me to hit the theanine numbers listed in your stack, I would end up taking 200mg of caffeine x2 daily....in addition to the synephrine.

Would it be wiser for me to just forgo the caffeineXtheanine and and get some theanine by itself, or is there really nothing much to worry about in this case?

----------

